# is my swordtail pregant? please help!



## andrewf (Jun 26, 2009)

hey guys, can anyone help me to let me know if my swordtail is pregant? if she is how long untill she will give birth? and also how long untill i should put her in a breeding net?

View attachment 4645


she has been this big since i got her so im not sure?


----------

